# SE NSW herping 2016



## NickGeee (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey guys,
I recently got back from a herping trip to New South Wales' south east coast, camping at Pambula Beach.
Most of these photos are from the area, but some are up at Mimosa Rocks NP and afew other spots.
Having a quick flip behind a coastal swamp I was graced with this awesome Mustard Bellied Snake, after missing afew white lips the other month it was pretty nice to find another Drysdalia.



Mustard Bellied Snake (Drysdalia rhodogaster) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
It looked pretty gravid.



Mustard Bellied Snake (Drysdalia rhodogaster) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
On the way out i found this bloody awesome invert, a botany bay weevil!. Nicest one i have ever seen hands down.



Botany Bay Weevil (Chrysolopus spectabilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Afew days later my family headed up to Mumbulla falls, which is a damn amazing place, although the road is absolute utter garbage. I knew a variety of river Litoria were present here. I was keen to see L. citropa and L. nudidigita, however I knew these frogs only came out at night, so chances of seeing them would be quite low.
I still had a plod around, Yellow Bellied Water Skinks and Eastern Water Dragons were quite common.



Yellow-bellied Water Skink (Eulamprus heatwolei) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Recently metamorphed frogs were seen during the day, including this young Bleating Tree Frog



Bleating Tree Frog (Litoria denata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A trip up to Cooma remained pretty fruitless, after witnessing a pink tailed worm lizard slide off into an ant hole and missing a red throated skink under some tin, but the hydro electric discovery center was cool i guess...
Another common swamp inhabitant



Tylers Toadlet (Uperoleia tyleri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr

Another super cool frog, if you have picked up the recent scales and tails issue there is an article in it about this awesome genus written by a mate.
I found afew of these guys in coastal forest whilst looking for small eyed snakes (embarrassingly i didnt get any of those... )
DENDYS TOADLET!
A nice suprise, but I was soon to be shattered.



Dendys Toadlet (Pseudophryne dendyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Dendys Toadlet (Pseudophryne dendyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
After a photoshoot, I checked my phone to see 8 or so missed calls from my Dad, he also had sent a photo.
It was a photo of an absolutely gorgeous diamond python crossing the road.
Upon dropping me off he had seen it cross the road, and luckily enough it hadnt gotten ran over.
Although I was pretty upset I missed it, I was glad I atleast knew where to find them next time!
Jacky Dragons where common on the beach, and always cool to see.



Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Another awesome swimming hole is Nethecote falls, however had been shut down by the NSW forestry.
Doesn't stop people from getting to it though...
The road down has slowly become reclaimed by plants, and it was awesome to see a black rock skink basking on a roadside road, it let me get surprisingly close!



Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatillis intermedia) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And apparently it will still not let me put more than 10 images per post, ill post more later!
Cheersss


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice Nick! Mustard belly is definitely one of my faves but I am yet to see one!


----------



## LiasisBoss (Jan 26, 2016)

Some nice pics there Nick


----------



## Herpo (Jan 26, 2016)

As always Nick, stunning pics. I love the Mustard Belly, and it's always nice to see inverts again. I saw some awesome mantids where I went herping, so I'll post them soon. Love seeing your pics, always have!


----------

